# Beertools Pro



## Ray_Mills (1/8/06)

Hi
Is any member out there testing the Beertools Pro Beta Brewing software. The current version is very, very good and its what i will be using from now on.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Kai (2/8/06)

Downloaded the current one just recently but have not yet had a look at it.


----------



## lokpikn (2/8/06)

My mate and I have been using beer tools for some time now but it is still in the build process so if you do gat any problems or bugs let jeff konw so they can try to fix them. 
I have tryed a few othert programs that where recomened to me some time ago but allways go back to beer tools. Cant wait for the final product .


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/06)

Had been reviewing the previous version, received an email from Jeff advising that Beta revision 14 is ready for downloading, have not been successful in downloading yet for testing, a problem with access which they have to fix. I like it, the new revision includes a mash designer, needed this badly to be full blown brewing app.


----------



## shotduck (2/8/06)

I have always loved the online BeerTools for recipe formulation, and was pleasantly surprised when they announced that they would be creating a tool like this. I have been testing it for some months, and am very happy with the way it is progressing. The addition of a mash schedule is one of the points that is swaying me in their direction (from ProMash). All in all, I think it will be easier to use than ProMash, with a better interface. Now if the price is right...



The Shot Duck


----------



## crozdog (2/8/06)

Guys, 

where do you get the beta download from? I can't find a link on the site or using google  

I've been playing with beersmith & brewsta as i didn't find promash to be intuitive. Then again I find beersmith to be a cluttered interface. brewsta is simple & does most of what I want, but not all.

I'd like to give beertools pro a try if I can find where to get it...

Thanks & Cheers

Crozdog


----------



## lucas (2/8/06)

crozdog said:


> I'd like to give beertools pro a try if I can find where to get it...


Ditto


----------



## shotduck (2/8/06)

They put the call out a few months ago for beta testers... don't know if it is a closed beta now or not, but you won't be able to download it unless you are part of the beta. If you can't find a reference on the site, just email jeff to find out.


----------



## crozdog (2/8/06)

The Shot Duck said:


> They put the call out a few months ago for beta testers... don't know if it is a closed beta now or not, but you won't be able to download it unless you are part of the beta. If you can't find a reference on the site, just email jeff to find out.



Thanks.

I've dropped jeff a line.

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Phrak (2/8/06)

Croz, could you come back to us with Jeff's reply please? I'm keen to find out as well.

Tim.


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

Did Jeff get back to anyone ?
Just seen some screenshots over at Northern Brewer here and it looks quite nice.
The screenshots on Beertools.com here look great too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/8/06)

Doc said:


> Did Jeff get back to anyone ?
> Just seen some screenshots over at Northern Brewer here and it looks quite nice.
> The screenshots on Beertools.com here look great too.
> 
> ...



No response yet Doc, I emailed him on Wednesday and haven't heard back from him yet.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## lucas (4/8/06)

I sent a message through the contact form and lathe sent me details about how to sign up. the forum is titled "open beta" so i hope it's ok to post this here



> Hi,
> 
> First, you need to have a BeerTools Forum account. (NOT your
> BeerTools login)
> ...


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

Awesome. Thanks Lucas.
All downloaded and installing.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/8/06)

Thanks Lucas, downloaded and looking good.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## roach (4/8/06)

downloaded, installed, formulated a recipe(Scottish 80/-), and will do a test brew with it, and also use beersmith for comparison tomorrow.

thanks lucas


----------



## neonmeate (4/8/06)

?doesn't seem to have worked for me?

i logged in and out again a couple of times and i still don't see any beta forum. where is it?


----------



## bindi (4/8/06)

Ditto

Edit: works for me.


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

Sign up for Beertools.com
Sign up for Beertools.com forum.
Sign in to Beertools.com
Follow Lucas's link.
Follow your nose.
Enter the forums and download.

Doc


----------



## Aaron (4/8/06)

Just had a quick look at it. Looks nice. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles that ProMash or BeerSmith has yet but it is well on it's way to being a good application. I like the fact that it is cross platform too. What I really need is a Linux version though.


----------



## lucas (4/8/06)

Aaron said:


> Just had a quick look at it. Looks nice. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles that ProMash or BeerSmith has yet but it is well on it's way to being a good application. I like the fact that it is cross platform too. What I really need is a Linux version though.


yeah, I've only briefly looked at promash and the like, and im only just looking into doing a full extract brew/partial mash (which im sure will lead to ag as soon as i can afford a bigger pot and real burner) but this is definately looking like the simpler choice. everything else ive looked at has seemed cluttered and had bugger all support for anyone but all-grain brewers. even though I'm sure I'll be all-grain before the end of the year I think i'm sold on the simplicity alone.


----------



## Doc (4/8/06)

I've submitted a few feature requests already 

Doc


----------



## neonmeate (4/8/06)

ah got it, for some reason i had to go back to lucas's link a second time. downloading...


----------



## Aaron (5/8/06)

I think a good feature in this software and in any other for that matter would be a guided mode or as ms would call it a wizard. Something that will step you through the process of building your recipes. It could even suggest grain and hops based upon the style of beer and, the quantity you are making and the equipment setup you have done. I think that would be invaluable for people making the move from kits to extract or all grain brewing. The brewing software can be a little counter intuitive at first and this would allow people to also look at the result of what they had done to help them understand.


----------



## Ray_Mills (5/8/06)

Hi
Those that have downloaded Beertools Pro and completed your set up you can import your Promash recipes. They are much better to edit and so forth in Beertools Pro. Give it a go
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Doc (5/8/06)

Have you had success importing Promash recipes into Beertools Pro Ray ?
Everyone I've imported has gone off the scale in terms of estimated OG, bitterness, colour etc.

Doc

Edit. The same for BeerXML recipes.


----------



## Ray_Mills (5/8/06)

No problems at all Doc they are going in fine and right on the mark so far.
will have another look for you and get back
cheers
Ray


----------



## Sloth (5/8/06)

ahh you guys got me all excited....

...then i found out 98SE is not supported.

You've lost me until then.

Sloth.


----------



## barrycycles (9/8/06)

Wow! Just tried the Beertools pro recipe online feature in the beta. (V9.16) Works like a charm. 

Last time I checked they have ovey 5,000 recipes at their site...now thats a cool feature for a brewing application.

Anyone else try it?

B


----------



## Doc (9/8/06)

I provided feedback on the import features (Promash and BeerXML). The latest update is fixed for BeerXML/Beersmith, but they have removed Promash again 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bigfella (9/8/06)

barrycycles said:


> Wow! Just tried the Beertools pro recipe online feature in the beta. (V9.16) Works like a charm.
> 
> Last time I checked they have ovey 5,000 recipes at their site...now thats a cool feature for a brewing application.
> 
> ...



Yeh I had a look but it appears like you can only acces your own recipes that have been saved in your my beeertools account.


----------



## Coodgee (9/8/06)

I've just downloaded my copy. looks pretty good. might take a bit of getting used to but it seems pretty cool. thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## barrycycles (10/8/06)

Doc said:


> I provided feedback on the import features (Promash and BeerXML). The latest update is fixed for BeerXML/Beersmith, but they have removed Promash again
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




Doc,

Works fine for me. Simply use "Open" not "Import". 

B


----------



## Doc (10/8/06)

Great tip Barry. Selecting Open from the file menu for Promash files does open the file. However the import screws up the analysis, which is why I'm guessing they removed it as an option from the Import menu until they fix it.
I reported the bug a few days back along with the similar bug for BeerXML. They have fixed the BeerXML bug, but fixing it for Promash must be more difficult.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/8/06)

Has anybody been able to get there head around the mash schedule feature yet? IU have set up my mash vessel specs no problems and all my temps seem good, but I can't get the runoff figures to jive, they always seem to be short


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/8/06)

Has anybody been able to get there head around the mash schedule feature yet? I have set up my mash vessel specs no problems and all my temps seem good, but I can't get the runoff figures to jive, they always seem to be short. I should be getting 30.7 lt into the boiler but the program always gives me less. Anyone like to have a look and see what I am doing wrong :blink: 
View attachment St_Peters_Brewery_Mild.xml


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## barrycycles (10/8/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> ..but I can't get the runoff figures to jive..



What do the Beertools guys say?

B


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/8/06)

I don't want to post to them until I am sure it is a fault with the program and not just me overlooking something or not understanding the mash schedule.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/8/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> I don't want to post to them until I am sure it is a fault with the program and not just me overlooking something or not understanding the mash schedule.



Ok forget I asked, just worked it out. They use volume calculations which include the volume of the grain which is what I couldn't get my head around.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Lukes (10/8/06)

Just signed up to play with it at work  and all this month the new members are from here :excl: 
:super: 

Luke


----------



## barrycycles (12/8/06)

Lukes said:


> Just signed up to play with it at work



Don't get to comfortable...new version posted today. (0.9.17)
Looks like stuff has moved around on the front end.

B


----------



## Doc (12/8/06)

Playing around with the latest version right now.
Looks like the Promash import is now fixed. Fantastic. I had sent Jeff some recipe files to test with, so all is looking good.
Have requested recipe scaling on efficiency also. Hopefully that makes it into the next update.

Doc


----------



## coolum brewer (26/8/06)

Got an email this morning saying full release of BeerTools Pro is due in October.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## roger mellie (26/8/06)

Is it just me - or is this beta release the single easiest program to crash.

All I have to do is breath and it comes out with exception errors.

Plenty of testing to do yet I reckon.

RM


----------



## Sloth (27/8/06)

might explain why they dont support 98SE...

Sloth.


----------



## shotduck (27/8/06)

roger mellie said:


> Is it just me - or is this beta release the single easiest program to crash.
> 
> All I have to do is breath and it comes out with exception errors.
> 
> ...





I have used (tested) it extensively over the last few months, and it has crashed twice in that time... I hate to say it, but it _might_ just be you.

Or perhaps I am simply lucky?


----------



## barrycycles (29/8/06)

roger mellie said:


> Is it just me - or is this beta release the single easiest program to crash.RM



Not a single problem here (with the exception of me placeing a file in the wrong place once).

B


----------



## ArnieW (29/8/06)

Hi Beta testers,

I've registered for testing, but have not received an email, and cannot find the download part as per Lucas' instructions.

Can anyone help me?

cheers, Arnie


----------



## barrycycles (31/8/06)

ArnieW said:


> I've registered for testing, but have not received an email, and cannot find the download part as per Lucas' instructions.



I think the Beta is closed now. It's ok thou bro...in a month or so it will be available to the public.

B


----------



## Doc (6/9/06)

Would you like Beertools Pro on *Linux*.
Checkout the details here
If they get interest from 100 Linux users they will compile a version for Linux.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## barrycycles (12/9/06)

Doc said:


> Would you like Beertools Pro on *Linux*.
> Checkout the details here




Hmmm, that link doesn't go anywhere.

B


----------



## Doc (12/9/06)

Seems they moved the topic
Try this one

Doc


----------



## johnno (12/9/06)

I'll just wait for every one to thrash it to within 2.5 cm's of its software life and report back here.

Then I may trial it, and if it is that good, hell i'll buy it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## lucas (12/9/06)

As it is now, I like it a lot. If they bothered to respond to any of the feedback i left (i wouldnt care if they just said "not going to happen", that sort of feedback is still better than no feedback) id think about buying it. as things stand I cant say i will once the beta ends. it's not as though they are overrun with suggestions on the beta forums. is there some more "proper" feedback mechanism i'm overlooking?


----------



## Doc (22/10/06)

A release date has been announced. 
Beer Tools Pro will be released Oct 24.
See here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/06)

Doc said:


> A release date has been announced.
> Beer Tools Pro will be released Oct 24.
> See here
> 
> ...




All Beta testers should have received an email by now from Jeff Fowler re the release of Beertools Pro this week and their BeerTools Pro Beta Program Gift.


----------



## Doc (22/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> All Beta testers should have received an email by now from Jeff Fowler re the release of Beertools Pro this week and their BeerTools Pro Beta Program Gift.



Yep, and don't forget it expires in a week (from memory) too.

Doc


----------



## lucas (22/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> All Beta testers should have received an email by now from Jeff Fowler re the release of Beertools Pro this week and their BeerTools Pro Beta Program Gift.




Crap, i just checked the spam filtering email i used and it had used the last of its 10 emails. spamgourmet doesnt list any eaten emails since the 13th of september so i think it might be stuffed. i reset the email counter, hopefully it hasnt been sent yet and will get through.

whats the gift for interest sake? discounted purchase of 1.0?


----------



## Doc (22/10/06)

Hey Lucas,

The email came out last Friday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lucas (22/10/06)

well, if it was last friday it definitely didnt get blocked since i got an email from there yesterday. still didnt get it though :/


----------



## Phrak (23/10/06)

Nup, didn't get an email here either


----------



## Doc (24/10/06)

Just downloaded, installed and have it up and running. 

Surely other beta testers received the invitation ?

Doc


----------



## lucas (24/10/06)

i got the "it's released" email today twice. US$25 seems ok, though i dont have the cash to buy it straight away. I guess ill make use of a few of the free trial periods of the other popular softwares until im not broke again.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/10/06)

Doc said:


> Just downloaded, installed and have it up and running.
> 
> Surely other beta testers received the invitation ?
> 
> Doc



Nope, I didn't get one either  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Bobby (24/10/06)

got mine


----------



## lucas (24/10/06)

anyone want to let us know what we missed out on?


----------



## Screwtop (24/10/06)

Beertools Pro released today for everyone else. Beta testers have special download and reward.

Here Link to BeertoolsPro for Windows OS if your interested. It's very good.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/11/06)

The recipe export feature is pretty good too.

*St Peters Brewery Mild Ale*
8-A Standard/Ordinary Bitter







*Size:* 23.0 L
*Efficiency:* 70.0%
*Attenuation:* 75.0%
*Calories:* 118.81 per 12.0 fl oz

*Original Gravity:* 1.036 (1.032 - 1.040)
|===============*#*================|

*Terminal Gravity:* 1.009 (1.007 - 1.011)
|===============*#*================|

*Color:* 12.4 (4.0 - 14.0)
|=====================*#*==========|

*Alcohol:* 3.52% (3.2% - 3.8%)
|================*#*===============|

*Bitterness:* 32.81 (25.0 - 35.0)
|====================*#*===========|

*Ingredients:*
3.7 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)
0.1 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)
0.1 kg Caramalt
30.0 g Fuggles (5.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 60.0 min_
20.0 g Fuggle (4.8%) - _added during boil, boiled 60 min_
15.0 g Goldings, U.K (4.2%) - _added during boil, boiled 20.0 min_
1.0 kg Whirlfloc Tablet - _added during boil, boiled 10.0 min_
1 ea Lallemand Nottingham

*Schedule:*
00:03:00 *Mash In* - _Liquor: 9.75 L; Strike: 73.8 C_
01:09:00 *Sacch Rest* - _Rest: 66 min_
01:14:00 *Drain Tun* - _Sparge Volume: 0.0 L; Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C; Runoff: 5.85 L_
01:24:00 *Batch Sparge* - _Sparge Volume: 24.0 L; Sparge Temperature: 85 C; Runoff: 29.85 L_

Results generated by *BeerTools Pro 1.0.6*


----------



## shotduck (16/11/06)

I got the beta "surprise" too. Very happy with the program and their support for the beta testers. Dropped an email off to Jeff to thank him. Looks like it will be a great program with good, frequent updates.



Cheers,
TSD


----------



## therook (16/11/06)

So if you were going to buy software would this be the program to have or are Beersmith or Promash better???????

rook


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/11/06)

therook said:


> So if you were going to buy software would this be the program to have or are Beersmith or Promash better???????
> 
> rook



Beersmith is my favourite brewing software, BTP has a little way to go yet before it can compare, but they are working on it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Fents (24/2/07)

OK Bumping this thread, finally got round to buying Beer Tools Pro.

Couple of questions tho to someone who uses the software heaps..

1. I cant find Joe White Traditional Ale malt in the list.. am i not looking hard enuff or is it called somthing else?

2. Also im a bit perplexed as to how to setup my "schedule"?

Any help is apprciated.

Cheers

Fenton


----------

